# NFMS 2010 – Kuhns Hay Accumulators Booth



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Zach and I had a chance to stop by the Kuhns Accumulator company at the National Farm Machinery Show.* I know how many of you are great fans of their products.* I must agree - they are simple and have a great reputation for being easy to use with great results.* But being hay producers, they also have an understanding of what users need and have a network of producers to see what you may want.* By going that extra step to help aid the hay community they found some folks were curious if they could create an accumulator that allowed a tie row. Well, Kuhns' did just that with a 10 flat bale model, the 1036F model accumulator. This model allows for cross-stacking for sturdy stacks and the 2 1/2 bale length fills a 7.5 ft wagon from one side to the other. * It is a great fit for the small and medium size farm.

In addition, they have also unveiled the model 615 Tie-Grabber.* This grabber utilizes a New Holland knotter and a 12 volt pump that requires a single remote to operate.*** It adds a safety aspect to your loaded wagon/trailers and your stacks in the barn, creating a stable stack of hay.* All the grabbers sizes can be equipped with this option, but if you already own a regular model you will have to trade it in to upgrade to one fully equipped with the tying system.* The reason for the trade is the system has been upgraded to give you the reliability and the strength needed to house the new equipment.* While at the show we met a great number of people interested in this new grabber.


----------

